# More Black on White crime and not a word...



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

Over 100 teens swarm Memphis plaza, 'knocking out' shoppers

It's just a question of time before the hornets start stinging nationwide!!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It does not fit the National push for more freebies and set asides based on color, gender or ethnicity. Therefor its ok for politicians and the media to ignore it, poo poo it, pretend it doe not exist because to do so will undermine their chief complaints and proposed remedies. All they es spout will be doubted and the house of cards build upon lies will not stand. This would not be a problem if there existed a truthful dialogue on how to actually fix problems real or perceived rather than exasperate them to the benefit of a few.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

"Why can't we all just get along?"


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> "Why can't we all just get along?"


Give them everything you own and work for them and they will tolerate you at best. Getting along is like asking a radical muslim to accept christains, ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I'll give them Copper and Lead FO FREE YO


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

Derma-Redi said:


> Over 100 teens swarm Memphis plaza, 'knocking out' shoppers
> 
> It's just a question of time before the hornets start stinging nationwide!!!


Fox News has covered this extensively all day long.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Not to worry, their court appointed lawyers will simply explain it was justified because of Fergerson


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ekim said:


> Give them everything you own and work for them and they will tolerate you at best. Getting along is like asking a radical muslim to accept christains, ain't gonna happen.


That was sarcastic quoting of Rodney King.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

Denton said:


> "Why can't we all just get along?"


He made a couple of million on doing wrong and getting his butt kicked for it.

Is this a great country or what?


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Blacks commit violent crimes against whites at 39 times the reverse and they murder whites 17 times more often than the reverse so black on white crime is the norm. The Color of Crime


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

Kudos to fox but I was referring to media at large...You won't see Eric Holder in Memphis trying to get to the bottom of it...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This book explains the lack of mainstream media attention of black on white crime.
White Girl Bleed a Lot, Knockout Game, black on white crime. - And how the media ignore black mob violence.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Why. Why. Why. Was There Not A Cpl Holder There To Stop The Attack.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

alterego said:


> Why. Why. Why. Was There Not A Cpl Holder There To Stop The Attack.


Yea, with an evil black rifle with many 30 round magazines sayin "come on boys let's party". You want some of this! Where ya goin, don't run off now.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

This is why we left Memphis in the late 80's. The house I was raised in is boarded up and has Gangster Disciples graffiti all over it. It was a bad neighborhood then but now it is a festering cesspool. We took our jobs and our money and left Memphis to it's own devices. It looks just like Detroit now. 

I'm glad I wasn't there. I would have felt compelled to consider head-stomping the white kid as lethal force and neutralized the threat.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Boots to the head is, even in California leathal and able to be stopped by equal or greater force.....Says the LAW


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

Derma-Redi said:


> Kudos to fox but I was referring to media at large...You won't see Eric Holder in Memphis trying to get to the bottom of it...


And we never will see Holder doing what's right. He's not made of that sort of fabric. It doesn't serve his agenda.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> This is why we left Memphis in the late 80's. The house I was raised in is boarded up and has Gangster Disciples graffiti all over it. It was a bad neighborhood then but now it is a festering cesspool. We took our jobs and our money and left Memphis to it's own devices. It looks just like Detroit now.
> 
> I'm glad I wasn't there. I would have felt compelled to consider head-stomping the white kid as lethal force and neutralized the threat.


We left Memphis in '68 when it was literally on fire.

We moved back there briefly, in the late 80s but left again in '89 not long after Willie Hernandez was elected mayor.

Memphis is right there with Detroit as a third world country in the U.S.A.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

All the more reason why anti gun states need to repeal hi cap magazine laws.



Denton said:


> "Why can't we all just get along?"


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

If the media made a big deal about it good ole JJ would pull out his trusty race card.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

"If Obama had a son that beat his wife, he would look like Ray Rice"


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Pir8fan said:


> Blacks commit violent crimes against whites at 39 times the reverse and they murder whites 17 times more often than the reverse so black on white crime is the norm. The Color of Crime


Better to take the information from the FBI's annual crime stats. Very similar numbers. But what really comes out is the black n black crime rate that everyone wants to forget about

FBI ? Crime in the U.S. 2012


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

The Cotton, We should have picked it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

just mike may have hit on the root cause. There are a growing number of black people in The US that really believe that they are owed "reparations" for slavery that has long been over. Yet many of these same people are so stupid that they are willing to allow the Government to enslave them again by taking "multi-generational" food stamps and welfare. They think they are sticking it to the white man by taking gubment cheese but in reality they are enslaving themselves. Deep shit huh?


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Slippy said:


> just mike may have hit on the root cause. There are a growing number of black people in The US that really believe that they are owed "reparations" for slavery that has long been over. Yet many of these same people are so stupid that they are willing to allow the Government to enslave them again by taking "multi-generational" food stamps and welfare. They think they are sticking it to the white man by taking gubment cheese but in reality they are enslaving themselves. Deep shit huh?


Ya hit the nail on the head Slippy.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Derma-Redi said:


> Over 100 teens swarm Memphis plaza, 'knocking out' shoppers
> 
> It's just a question of time before the hornets start stinging nationwide!!!


Just a clarification, another store employee went out to help the White guy and he was attacked too. HE was black. These were equal opportunity thugs.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> Just a clarification, another store employee went out to help the White guy and he was attacked too. HE was black. These were equal opportunity thugs.


Notsoyoung is mostly right, these people are thugs indeed....HOWEVER, If that store employee had not attempted to help ******, would they have attached him? Doubtful. Slippy the nail hitter, FIRMLY believes that these thugs attacked the black store employee for helping ******, in other words, they attacked him for being what they call an "Uncle Tom".


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

In the mid 70's a friend of mine managed a restaurant in Memphis and some of us would make the trip there to eat, drink and party. One young lady that I grew up with was abducted one night , police could find no clues and after a couple of months everyone assumed she was murdered and disposed of. In the fourth month she came running into a gas station naked and screaming help me, with two black guys chasing her. Luckily the owner of the station was carrying a 45 and backed the two perps down and called police. Seems as if the black guys had kidnapped her, drugged her and were prostituting her out to fellow gang members. They were in the process of moving her to a new location and she leaped out of a moving car and ran into the station for help. No one was ever arrested.

Memphis has only gone downhill since then, I think I would rather live in Detroit. The best thing that could happen to Memphis would be for the Mississippi river to swallow it up and make it disappear.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The evidence is that they attacked a total of 3 people who were working at Krogers. We know that. You can ASSUME that they attacked the white guy for being white and attacked the black for being an Uncle Tom, but that is an assumption on your part, and there is the old saying about "when you assume.....". Personally, in this case I don't think race had a whole lot to do with it. These animals would have attacked ANYONE, regardless of their race. One report I heard was that this was a variation of the "knock out" game. Although most of the videos I have seen of those "playing" this little game shows them attacking whites, I have also seen them attacking blacks, old people, pregnant women, you name it. Like I said, equal opportunity thugs.

Are there cases of Blacks attacking Whites because they are White? Hell yes. I just don't think that this is a clear case of that happening. Allot of assuming going on.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have been reading alot since Ferguson. I have just noticed the emergence of racial epithets like "Snowflake" and "Snowys" when referring to whites. The violence being perpetrated against whites is based purely on the color of their skin. The whites that are being attacked who aren't Police are generally singled out because they do not appear able to fight back. Young clerks at Kroger, elderly and infirm, "The knockout game" assailants targeted people that were just walking along minding their own business. 

This all sounds familiar to me. During reconstruction people were targeted for no reason other than the color of their skin. It took over a hundred years to bring that hate to heel. Peaceful marches, sit-ins, standing in the face of hatred and oppression, sacrifice of white and black lives in the interest of basic, human rights and equality. It has been a tough row to hoe. 

In committing these violent acts blacks are becoming the very thing they hated. Those who forget history are doomed to repeat it. 
I hope everyone can remember the value of non violent change. It has been proven to work time and time again. Don't abandon Dr. King's beautiful vision and don't trade decades of progress for a television set.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> The evidence is that they attacked a total of 3 people who were working at Krogers. We know that. You can ASSUME that they attacked the white guy for being white and attacked the black for being an Uncle Tom, but that is an assumption on your part, and there is the old saying about "when you assume.....". Personally, in this case I don't think race had a whole lot to do with it. These animals would have attacked ANYONE, regardless of their race. One report I heard was that this was a variation of the "knock out" game. Although most of the videos I have seen of those "playing" this little game shows them attacking whites, I have also seen them attacking blacks, old people, pregnant women, you name it. Like I said, equal opportunity thugs.
> 
> Are there cases of Blacks attacking Whites because they are White? Hell yes. I just don't think that this is a clear case of that happening. Allot of assuming going on.


When it's black on white, even you jump to the defense.

When it's white on black, there's no trial, just conviction, and mob mentality.

That's the problem.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm thinking it's just time for nature to take it's course. I think greedy people only allowed it to make money and now they need to clean up their nasty, unwanted industrial meat by-product. I think every chance people get to help without endangering their selves they should. There's your zombies. They have always been here. When they rise it is almost over, unless you can enjoy killing what's ugly & worthless with the same glee they stampede with. Good times with a useful purpose. 
If you see the boys I raised doing that and you kill them I will not blame you because you should or you're worse.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> just mike may have hit on the root cause. There are a growing number of black people in The US that really believe that they are owed "reparations" for slavery that has long been over. Yet many of these same people are so stupid that they are willing to allow the Government to enslave them again by taking "multi-generational" food stamps and welfare. They think they are sticking it to the white man by taking gubment cheese but in reality they are enslaving themselves. Deep shit huh?


I personally believe that it is more then just felling like they are entitled to reparations. Several years ago Bill Cosby stated that the Black community needed to stop blaming Whites for all of their woes and start taking responsibility for their problems. Unmarried mothers, dependance on Government, failure to force their children to pay attention and work in school to get a good education, and even common manners. There was an uproar of condemnation from the Black community against him.

IMO many Blacks believe that most if not all of their problems are either indirectly or directly the fault of Whites. They themselves are blameless for their problems and their actions. As a result, if they attack Whites all they are doing is "getting back" at them and it is a form of civil justice. Strangely enough, you don't hear a whole lot from the Black community about the fact that the Blacks attack each other more then they do Whites, so much so as to be shocking just how often they murder or try to murder each other, not to mention assault, rob, rape, and other crimes. Also, it is not just Whites, they also seem to racists towards Orientals and Hispanics.

I am not arguing that there is ALLOT of Black against White crime, and that it is racially motivated. What I am saying is that in this particular case I am not sure that it IS racially motivated, or just a case of a large group of thugs doing what thugs do. By the way, when was the last time you heard of a crowd of more then 100 White teenagers senselessly attacking anyone?

One other thought while I am at it, I have heard on TV Blacks complaining about how if they walk down the street of a White street everyone watches them. My point is that maybe people in a White neighborhood might watch them, but if a White walked down the street in a Black neighborhood they would be lucky to get away with their lives.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> When it's black on white, even you jump to the defense.
> 
> When it's white on black, there's no trial, just conviction, and mob mentality.
> 
> That's the problem.


I suggest you reread what I said. I said that since they also attacked a Black man, we can't assume that it was racially motivated. I am defending nothing that they did, just not JUMPING to a CONCLUSION that it was racially motivated without compelling evidence. If there were reports of them saying something like "get ******", then I would say that it was racially motivated. I have not heard of anything like that being said.

As for me jumping to convicting a White guy accused of attacking a Black guy, YOU DON"T KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT. More then that, you are full of crap. Try thinking before opening your mouth. I suggest you go back to the threads that were started when Fergusson and Travon what ever his name was took place. In both cases I said that they were THUGS and that THEY attacked the people who shot them.

Once again you make assumptions and jump to conclusions. THAT'S the problem. Frankly I don't see much difference between you and those who automatically defends a thug because he is black. Different sides of the same coin.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

"One other thought while I am at it, I have heard on TV Blacks complaining about how if they walk down the street of a White street everyone watches them." Pitbulls get alot of media attention because they have a reputation for unprevoked aggression. As a result people are wary of pitbulls....


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> I suggest you reread what I said. I said that since they also attacked a Black man, we can't assume that it was racially motivated. I am defending nothing that they did, just not JUMPING to a CONCLUSION that it was racially motivated without compelling evidence. If there were reports of them saying something like "get ******", then I would say that it was racially motivated. I have not heard of anything like that being said.


It's too bad, because you really aren't stupid, in fact I respect most of your posts. However the instant you feel offended you are one of the first people here to jump on mouthing off.

I rewrote that post and I think it lost something when I did so; what you did was the right thing. You are right to analyze it and suggest that this isn't just racially motivated but perhaps it's just a coincidence that the first guy to be attacked was white. Maybe it's not, but we can't prove that either way. I also didn't say you personally made any assumptions about Darren Wilson, perhaps you are the one who needs to re-read before going off half cocked?

What I was trying to say is that this is the norm. When it's black on white crime, we immediately look at it logically. Was it really black on white, or was it just person on person? However when it's reversed, the situation is judged and convicted before any of the facts are even available. Racism is alive and well, because the mob won't ever let it die.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Everything they do is racially motivated. We're just not allowed to talk about it because that would be racist.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Just an update:

11 arrests made in Memphis parking lot attack


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Get your carry permits people. The only thing the cops will do is take a report and maybe make an arrest after the fact. I dont care if these thugs get some probation after they stomp my head. my answer for this is 9mm speer gold dots.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

The Bill Cosby point was good, and he did get a lot of crap for saying it. Similar to any other blacks who state their problems as a race comes from within. All of them are scoffed at and labeled Uncle Tom's.

The difference between Cosby and say, Al Sharpton is Cosby clearly doesn't want blacks to feel as if oppression and anger is a part of their indentity. 

He simply wants to fan the flames of racial tension and keep blacks riled up. While, of course, turning a blind eye to any black on white injustice that may occur.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> Get your carry permits people. The only thing the cops will do is take a report and maybe make an arrest after the fact. I dont care if these thugs get some probation after they stomp my head. my answer for this is 9mm speer gold dots.


Better idea (not that yours is a bad one): go to your local town hall, write your representatives; talk to your neighbors, get people motivated; fight to have the laws requiring you to apply for a permit repealed. We need constitutional carry to take hold in more states, the way it should be, the way it was before.

Gangsters are carrying guns, right now, without permits. Why does anyone accept disarming when passing through a state that doesn't honor your shiny little plastic card?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> just mike may have hit on the root cause. There are a growing number of black people in The US that really believe that they are owed "reparations" for slavery that has long been over. Yet many of these same people are so stupid that they are willing to allow the Government to enslave them again by taking "multi-generational" food stamps and welfare.


They have already gotten their "reparations" - affirmative action and a multitude of other programs and benefits based SOLELY ON THE COLOR OF ONE'S SKIN.
It is past time for this to end. EVERYONE needs to be equal before the law. EQUAL!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> They have already gotten their "reparations" - affirmative action and a multitude of other programs and benefits based SOLELY ON THE COLOR OF ONE'S SKIN.
> It is past time for this to end. EVERYONE needs to be equal before the law. EQUAL!


Just putting this out there: EVERYONE (this includes those of you living on pueblo's and still complaining because only 90% of your shit is free and untaxable).

Call me racist all you want. It's time to abolish the land agreements and bring everyone back under the same umbrella.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When Uncle Sugar stops handing out his goodies, equality will come to all. Many who are used to getting goodies from Uncle Sugar will not be happy when it stops. 
Good thread.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> Get your carry permits people. The only thing the cops will do is take a report and maybe make an arrest after the fact. I dont care if these thugs get some probation after they stomp my head. my answer for this is 9mm speer gold dots.


I thought at the time when I first saw the video that it was too bad that the guy didn't have a concealed carry permit, but then I realized that he worked at Krogers. Krogers as well as Panera bread does not allow customers to bring firearms into their businesses, so I would guess that their employees can't carry a firearm either. One of the reasons that I don't go into Krogers or Panera bread.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Very glad to see the arrests. Thanks DD


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> I thought at the time when I first saw the video that it was too bad that the guy didn't have a concealed carry permit, but then I realized that he worked at Krogers. Krogers as well as Panera bread does not allow customers to bring firearms into their businesses, so I would guess that their employees can't carry a firearm either. One of the reasons that I don't go into Krogers or Panera bread.


??

http://www.thekrogerco.com/docs/sta...-on-customers-carrying-firearms-in-stores.pdf
Gun Control Group Targets Kroger's Firearms Policy » WOSU News

It's a bit of a "non-stance", but it usually keeps them from having to play interference with PR and puts the onus on the state, which is really where it ought to be. Except in this case, it's not good enough for Moms Demand Action.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> I thought at the time when I first saw the video that it was too bad that the guy didn't have a concealed carry permit, but then I realized that he worked at Krogers. Krogers as well as Panera bread does not allow customers to bring firearms into their businesses, so I would guess that their employees can't carry a firearm either. One of the reasons that I don't go into Krogers or Panera bread.


I guess I'd better start reading the signs on the front door. I carry in Panera Bread all the time and eat there once a month or so. I like the Tuna Sandwich with a scone. Son 1 likes to go to Panera after church and he always carrys to church so I called to ask him . He says he has never seen a No Carry sign at Paneras, but then again he's like me; if there is not a big ass sign on the door, I may miss it. I'm usually looking for potential bad guys and scanning my surroundings for avenues of ingress or egress, not for flippin signs on the door. We don't shop at Kroger much.

I guess the management can ask me to leave if they see the printing of the firearm. Oh well...


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

F them and their sign. If I want something and they sell it I'll go get it. They wont know I'm carrying unless I need to use it.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> F them and their sign. If I want something and they sell it I'll go get it. They wont know I'm carrying unless I need to use it.


I look at it differently than most on here I guess. If an establishment, privately owned, states no firearms I would abide by that rule. Would I visit said place? No! It's that simple.. its my right to posses a firearm; but I also have to respect others I would believe. Even if I have my concealed carry I would still abide by the rule.... unless my favorite fish taco place put the sign up... then it would be debate time 

As to what Slippy states... if they see the firearm and they do not like it (read: it affects their customers) I would not be rude and start spouting about rights. Slippy could be some shady cat who has his pocket cannon on his belt or in a concealed holster that I spot. When I confront that crazy cat Slippy about his firearm he decides today was not going to be the day to rob said place just because he was talked to or confronted. Now Slippy is not a crazy cat... he's a well mannered dog and would not be robbing stores in the first place so I just used him as an example of a possible situation.

And I said pocket cannon... phrasing? Phrasing??


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

ekim said:


> Give them everything you own and work for them and they will tolerate you at best. Getting along is like asking a radical muslim to accept christains, ain't gonna happen.


223/556 helps make it happen


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Dalarast said:


> I look at it differently than most on here I guess.


One person does not a most make.



Dalarast said:


> If an establishment, privately owned, states no firearms I would abide by that rule.


If I was confined to a wheel chair, and said privately owned establishment said no wheel chairs, I would abide by that as well. It's a private business. It's _their_ choice to make, not ours to force.



Dalarast said:


> Would I visit said place? No! It's that simple.


I love simple, and I fully agree.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> I thought at the time when I first saw the video that it was too bad that the guy didn't have a concealed carry permit, but then I realized that he worked at Krogers. Krogers as well as Panera bread does not allow customers to bring firearms into their businesses, so I would guess that their employees can't carry a firearm either. One of the reasons that I don't go into Krogers or Panera bread.


There is a reason that they call it concealed carry, how would they know if you conceal it properly? I've never been questioned or patted down at Krogers!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I guess I'd better start reading the signs on the front door. I carry in Panera Bread all the time and eat there once a month or so. I like the Tuna Sandwich with a scone. Son 1 likes to go to Panera after church and he always carrys to church so I called to ask him . He says he has never seen a No Carry sign at Paneras, but then again he's like me; if there is not a big ass sign on the door, I may miss it. I'm usually looking for potential bad guys and scanning my surroundings for avenues of ingress or egress, not for flippin signs on the door. We don't shop at Kroger much.
> 
> I guess the management can ask me to leave if they see the printing of the firearm. Oh well...


Their policy, as well as Kroger's, is that they "ask" that their customers don't bring in firearms. Kind of a wishy-washy policy, but I will adhere to their request and not go into their businesses.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Dalarast said:


> Now Slippy is not a crazy cat...


Unless there is a big disco ball, some umbrella drinks, some loud Cuban music, and chips + salsa...then yes, Slippy can be a crazy cat!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> Their policy, as well as Kroger's, is that they "ask" that their customers don't bring in firearms. Kind of a wishy-washy policy, but I will adhere to their request and not go into their businesses.


I think Panera also "asks" that I don't lick the scones behind the counter and Kroger probably asks that I don't take out a handful of popsicles on a hot day and eat them while I shop...but that never stopped me either!:grin:

Seriously, I had no idea that each of those establishments had a no gun policy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ekim said:


> I've never been questioned or patted down at Krogers!


Well I have, the chubby little Kroger checkout girls pat me down all the damn time! Is that not normal?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I think Panera also "asks" that I don't lick the scones behind the counter and Kroger probably asks that I don't take out a handful of popsicles on a hot day and eat them while I shop...but that never stopped me either!:grin:
> 
> Seriously, I had no idea that each of those establishments had a no gun policy.


Kroger's policy, as stated earlier is a non-policy. They're trying to straddle the fence under pressure by Moms Demand. Panera seems to have caved to that exact same pressure.

Moms Demand Action has become quite the nuisance. It's the radical left hard at work.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Lucky man


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

you can not refuse to serve queers gays or lesbians in your establishment its called discrimination no where in the constitution are they protected however an establishment can refuse to serve you if your are packing heat a constitutionally guaranteed right go figure now where is the discrimination


dannydefense said:


> One person does not a most make.
> 
> If I was confined to a wheel chair, and said privately owned establishment said no wheel chairs, I would abide by that as well. It's a private business. It's _their_ choice to make, not ours to force.
> 
> I love simple, and I fully agree.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> you can not refuse to serve queers gays or lesbians in your establishment its called discrimination no where in the constitution are they protected however an establishment can refuse to serve you if your are packing heat a constitutionally guaranteed right go figure now where is the discrimination


Now tell me again it's a free country.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Um you can refuse service to anyone you like. If you base it on something like sexual orientation then you have a fight on your hands. Then you go to religious beliefs and you may come out ok. I'm all for CCW's and being discreet about it. But if that is the choice of the business, either shut up and don't or move on. We don't control everything


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I was pointing the double standard


Jeep said:


> Um you can refuse service to anyone you like. If you base it on something like sexual orientation then you have a fight on your hands. Then you go to religious beliefs and you may come out ok. I'm all for CCW's and being discreet about it. But if that is the choice of the business, either shut up and don't or move on. We don't control everything


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In Florida a No Gun sign does not carry weight of law. If they suspect you are carrying all they can do is ask you to leave.
Honestly, I don't even look for a sign.
And a 2 & 1/2" barrel 44 Special revolver does make a good size lump in your front pocket. But heck, that could just be my wallet.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Hmm maybe I should downsize my CC desert eagle to something smaller


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Denton said:


> "Why can't we all just get along?"


remember what happened to rginald denny ?


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Better to take the information from the FBI's annual crime stats. Very similar numbers. But what really comes out is the black n black crime rate that everyone wants to forget about
> 
> FBI ? Crime in the U.S. 2012


Much of the data used in The Color of Crime report is from the FBI Uniform Crime Statistics, the Department of Justice and the US Census Bureau. The other sources referenced also used government figures as the basis for their analyses.

Only the left wants to forget the black on black crime problem. It doesn't fit their agenda that the white man is evil and all blacks are victims.


----------



## Angelofdeath1986 (Aug 21, 2014)

content edited by RPD


----------

